# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Silicon/Sika for new toilet pan on tiles?

## anangia

Hello All, 
I have just down a dry-fit of our new toilet. See attached photos. It is level west-east and north-south (using spirit level). As you can see I had to use a spacer in the front to level the toilet. 
I need to fix the toilet to the tiles. What are my options? 
I found an old thread where it was mentioned that both Sika or Silicon will do the job Whats the latest techniques for "cementing" toilet pan down?... [Archive] - Renovate Forums 
I have the following:
1. Salleys white silicon - for bathroom areas/mold and mildew resistant
2. Salleys transparent silicon (paintable) - for bathroom areas/mold and mildew resistant
3. Devo silicon (ivory color to match the grout) - for bathroom areas/mold and mildew resistant 
Would you guys use silicon or sika. I have no experience with Sika. I just want to use something which is proven. 
Many thanks for any advice given. 
Ash

----------


## melton2

silicone will do. colour is your decision to make, but i use white, as it matches the toilet and it doesn't look odd. 
i would also recommend using 2 or 3 spacer points rather than just 1 at the front.
and is that MDF you used as a spacer? i cant tell from the picture.. i would recommend against that just incase it absorbs water over time...
 use fibro  or plastic spacers.
also, dont forget to screw the toilet down at the back using the fixings it came with... 
when it comes to siliconing it down, fill the space up generously as this is going to be the base (as well as the spacers) for the stability.. 
and read up on siliconing techniques to get a smooth clean job because this job could get messy very easily (i.e using detergent, masking tape and potentially a spatula if you like) 
apart from that, good luck! any other questions, just ask!

----------


## anangia

The spacer is only there temporarily. I was planning to put sikaflex/silicon everywhere expect where the spacer is. Then once dry, remove the spacer and fill the remaining gap. I was not planning on using screws to hold the toilet. 
Yes I saw some you tube videos on using soap water when leveling the sikaflex. 
The only point of the spacer is to level the pan. The spacer is only 6mm.
Should one really worry about leveling the pan as it is only 6mm fall from back to front?    

> silicone will do. colour is your decision to make, but i use white, as it matches the toilet and it doesn't look odd. 
> i would also recommend using 2 or 3 spacer points rather than just 1 at the front.
> and is that MDF you used as a spacer? i cant tell from the picture.. i would recommend against that just incase it absorbs water over time...
>  use fibro  or plastic spacers.
> also, dont forget to screw the toilet down at the back using the fixings it came with... 
> when it comes to siliconing it down, fill the space up generously as this is going to be the base (as well as the spacers) for the stability.. 
> and read up on siliconing techniques to get a smooth clean job because this job could get messy very easily (i.e using detergent, masking tape and potentially a spatula if you like) 
> apart from that, good luck! any other questions, just ask!

----------


## melton2

is your cistern attached to the bowl? if it is, then you would have a 6mm gap between the cistern and wall if you didnt level it out... its not too much, and is it worth the hassle of leveling it out? well thats for you to decide. the toilet will still function, and the slope is not too great where one would slip off the toilet:P 
if you dont care about the 6mm gap between wall and cistern (if your bowl and cistern are attached to eachother) then you can just silicone it to the ground to hold it in place. 
also, silicone is flexible. it will also compress under load. so i would advise you keep the spacer there but use a non compressible waterproof item (i.e plastic or FC) for leveling IF you do decide to keep it level.. 
i would also still screw the toilet in place as extra measure. the instructions should have come with the toilet. the last thing you would want is for someone sitting on the toilet to drop the toilet paper on the floor, then lean forward to pick it up and have the toilet break away from the silicone bond... but if your cistern is attached to the wall, that would stop the toilet moving too to a certain extent..

----------


## anangia

Hi,
Many thanks for the tips. Your tips will help me check some things tonight. Many thanks. 
The cistern is attached to the pan. I have forgotten if the cistern has built in holes to screw it to the wall. I will check tonight and experiment from the info you have given. 
Thanks
Ash

----------


## anangia

Some photos of my new toilet. I used Sikaflex 11FC to fix the toilet pan to the tiles. This was my first toilet installation and I think I am very happy with the outcome. Some tips for anyone else wanting to do the same. Have the following handy:
1. Toilet Roll
2. Old Rags
3. Bucket with detergent water - great to get your hands clean if you are using silicon - not so great for Sikaflex
4. Container of some sort (old cardboard box) - I found this handy to put the endless amount of toilet roll that I was using to wipe the excess Sikaflex. You dont want to leave them on the newly laid tiles.
Finally
5. Petrol (as a kid I used to see my dad use petrol for cleanup and hence sticking to it). You can use turps - i have never used it. 
Why did I need petrol?
Everything was going well and all of a sudden a small mistake and I had Sikaflex on the toilet. I started to clean up and in no time it was out of control and was all over the place. I started using rags/toilet paper to clean up but it just made it worse. It started to dry and made it harder to remove and it was a complete mess on one side of the toilet. At 11PM went to the shed got petrol container. Socked the toilet paper with petrol and wiped the toilet. Sikaflex started to come out and after about 15mins of solid cleanup I was left with a very smooth finish on the toilet. All mess gone. 
Note:
At the end of the job, I had lots of Sikaflex stuck to my hand. It does not come off. You will just have to live with it. You can get Sikaflex cleaner I think for cleanup, but today is the 3rd day and I can see a lot of it coming off. 
Thanks to everyone on the forum for their advice. 
Some photos.

----------


## goldie1

The end result looks good  :2thumbsup:  Petrol in a confined space is a bit of a worry I would have used a turps rag.

----------


## anangia

Agreed. Left the windows open.

----------

